# Dingoo A360?



## Skyline969 (Jul 26, 2010)

Take a look at this - I was looking on the Dingoo Technologies website today, and I found... the Dingoo A360. How long have they had this for? I dunno what the menu is like, but it looks like it can play GBA games and is designed exactly like a GBA SP. Doesn't look like it's the same firmware as the A320 and A330 (look - only A and B buttons, no X and Y), but instead has other special emulators and GBA cartridge playback.

So, what do you guys think?


----------



## trans am (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks like a GBA SP clone, looking at the specs they aren't like the other two dingoo models.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 26, 2010)

The link is dead for me


----------



## lolzed (Jul 26, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> The link is dead for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like the SP


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 26, 2010)

Weird, I clicked the Google cached version, and now the site works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It looks almost identical to a GBA SP o.o
There seems to be a DS logo on the top too


----------



## Thoob (Jul 26, 2010)

If it can use the GBA link cable and wireless adapter for working multiplayer, I'll buy one.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks simple.

I don't know why the model is called "A360" though. It seems like this would be less advanced than both the A320 and  the A330 by any standards.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 26, 2010)

It looks like a step backwards to me. These sort of units have been readily available for ages at places like DX, and the lack of face buttons means you wouldn't be able to play things like SNES and so on. Dont see the point in it at all really.


----------



## bazzi_h (Jul 26, 2010)

Not buying, already got a GB Micro!


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 26, 2010)

btw, I thought the official site was dingoo.cn, and not .hk
Or am I wrong with that?


----------



## Skyline969 (Jul 27, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> btw, I thought the official site was dingoo.cn, and not .hk
> Or am I wrong with that?


I just clicked the link for the Official Dingoo Technologies website from Dingoonity and it took me there. So unless they're wrong, that's the official Dingoo Technologies website.

...Ah, just took a look. dingoo.cn is Dingoo Digital's official website.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 27, 2010)

If they made one like this with the extra buttons for SNES, I'd get it....


or maybe not... I have a Dingoo A320 and I never use it...


----------



## trans am (Jul 27, 2010)

What would be the point of SNES buttons when you can't even emulate a SNES on a Dingoo A320 or the original SP properly?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 29, 2010)

Just my thoughts, you probably know about the two so called "Dingoo" companies with each claiming the other to be the fake, like how apparently the A330 that looks like the PSP is apparently fake with the other Dingoo releasing their own A330, etc.

I'm guessing there is a fake company, they used to work for the real dingoo but resulting from a dispute, decided to copy the hardware and reshell it in things like the A330 PSP look-a-like and this A360 GBASP look-a-like.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jul 29, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Just my thoughts, you probably know about the two so called "Dingoo" companies with each claiming the other to be the fake, like how apparently the A330 that looks like the PSP is apparently fake with the other Dingoo releasing their own A330, etc.
> 
> I'm guessing there is a fake company, they used to work for the real dingoo but resulting from a dispute, decided to copy the hardware and reshell it in things like the A330 PSP look-a-like and this A360 GBASP look-a-like.
> From what I understand (I get all of my information from Another World), in the beginning there was only one company - Dingoo Digital. Then, because of some events, Dingoo Digital split up. Some people remained in that company, but others made Dingoo Technologies. One company has made the HK model of the Dingoo, although I don't remember which (I believe it was Dingoo Technologies). Dingoo Technologies has also made the Dingoo A330, and apparently the A360 as well.
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2010)

It looks really cool, but I doubt whether it'd have proper SNES capabilities, and if it did, why not just use the L and R buttons to substitute for the X/Y buttons...?  100% GBA compatibility would be the only meaningful thing to me... >_< lol Lost Age...


----------



## Skyline969 (Jul 30, 2010)

I2aven's_Sage said:
			
		

> It looks really cool, but I doubt whether it'd have proper SNES capabilities, and if it did, why not just use the L and R buttons to substitute for the X/Y buttons...?


Then what would people do if they wanted to use the L and R buttons?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 30, 2010)

trans am said:
			
		

> What would be the point of SNES buttons when you can't even emulate a SNES on a Dingoo A320 or the original SP properly?



The Dingoo A320 emulates snes just fine for the most part actually.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> I2aven's_Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I was talking about SNES only =P IIRC SNES doesn't have L/R buttons does it? (as far as L/R being Shoulder buttons like on the GBA).
Besides, I doubt the 360 could run both simultaneously xD


----------



## ii-c-going (Aug 4, 2010)

Actualy... Snes does have shoulderbuttons... 

If i'm correct, it's one of the first controllers to have them.
Most games also make use of them!


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 6, 2010)

ii-c-going said:
			
		

> Actualy... Snes does have shoulderbuttons...
> 
> If i'm correct, it's one of the first controllers to have them.
> Most games also make use of them!


Well, not most... or if they do games are entirely playable without them. The only game I've really had to use shoulder buttons for is Star Fox, and even then if you don't do any special maneuvers around obstacles the game is playable without shoulder buttons (until you get to a couple of levels with those narrow gaps you HAVE to fly though).


----------



## gibberish (Aug 18, 2010)

this thing has been around since about a month after the dingoo released. afaik it's just one of those gba SP clones rebranded with the dingoo name. nothing new or particularly exciting there - there is plenty of them on DX just without the dingoo branding.


----------



## Swufe (Aug 30, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> If it can use the GBA link cable and wireless adapter for working multiplayer, I'll buy one.



One manager of Dingoo Technology once announced that, Dingoo would issue a new product. The new one is added with WIFI which supports multiplayers.


----------

